# Probate - Time Limit & public



## TurningGreen (27 Apr 2014)

Hi 

Just wondering if anybody can answer couple of questions relating to probate.

1 Is there a time limit after the person has died that you need to take out probate.

2 does probate make the will open to the public i.e can people view the will and how do newspapers get to print the wills of people.

Thanks


----------



## Protocol (27 Apr 2014)

Q2 as far as I know, all wills are open to public inspection, after probate.

Where or how you get to see them, I don't know.


----------



## mf1 (28 Apr 2014)

1.It all depends on the circumstances. Is there any need for Probate? Is there likely to be any issue? Are there anxious/litigious/muttering  beneficiaries?

The mutterers are the worst. 

There is what is called the Executors Year - before which a beneficiary would not be able to compel an executor to act. 

2. Probate makes it public. But, really, the average Joe Soap? Who cares enough to go and get a copy!

mf


----------



## WizardDr (28 Apr 2014)

@mf2 - the relatives !


----------



## Bronte (29 Apr 2014)

TurningGreen said:


> 2 does probate make the will open to the public i.e can people view the will and how do newspapers get to print the wills of people.


 
Yes a will is a public document and one can apply to the probate office to get a copy. 

No it is not printed in the newspapers.  

Occasionally famous people might have details of their wills outlined in newspaper articles.  But a copy of the wills are never printed.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Apr 2014)

Bronte said:


> Yes a will is a public document and one can apply to the probate office to get a copy.
> 
> No it is not printed in the newspapers.
> 
> .




 The Sunday Business Post publishes a list of estates every week, all ordinary members of the public. Not the entire will but the name, address and total size of the estate.  I can understand why relatives might feel this is an invasion of their privacy after their parent has died, even if it is legal.


----------



## STEINER (29 Apr 2014)

huskerdu said:


> The Sunday Business Post publishes a list of estates every week, all ordinary members of the public. Not the entire will but the name, address and total size of the estate.  I can understand why relatives might feel this is an invasion of their privacy after their parent has died, even if it is legal.



That is just the way it is, anyone can buy your birth (even if you are still alive) or death cert for example, its just another public record.  The SBP also lists some court judgements before the selected estates.  I suppose some estates are listed because they have some celebrity or novelty or curiosity appeal, but I don't know if the SBP readership really wants to read that some D4 director left €X, Westmeath farmer left €Y, retired civil servant left €Z etc.


----------



## Bronte (30 Apr 2014)

huskerdu said:


> The Sunday Business Post publishes a list of estates every week, all ordinary members of the public. Not the entire will but the name, address and total size of the estate. I can understand why relatives might feel this is an invasion of their privacy after their parent has died, even if it is legal.


 
That's not the same thing as publishing a will, and it's not just the SBP. 

It is better for society that wills are public documents. Transparency is a good thing.

Steiner, I always read those basics of estates details.  Find it interesting as a sign of who in society has or hasn't money and what professional they are.


----------



## peking97 (11 Jul 2014)

huskerdu said:


> The Sunday Business Post publishes a list of estates every week, all ordinary members of the public. Not the entire will but the name, address and total size of the estate.


Any idea where they get this information?


----------



## mandelbrot (11 Jul 2014)

peking97 said:


> Any idea where they get this information?


Asked and answered!!


TurningGreen said:


> 2 does probate make the will open to the public i.e can people view the will and how do newspapers get to print the wills of people.





Protocol said:


> Q2 as far as I know, all wills are open to public inspection, after probate.





mf1 said:


> 2. Probate makes it public. But, really, the average Joe Soap? Who cares enough to go and get a copy!





Bronte said:


> Yes a will is a public document and one can apply to the probate office to get a copy.





STEINER said:


> That is just the way it is, anyone can buy your birth (even if you are still alive) or death cert for example, its just another public record.



Specifically where, the probate office.


----------



## peking97 (11 Jul 2014)

No not the will which I know becomes a public document but the estate valuation?
Apologies for my lack of clarity.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jul 2014)

The grant of probate ( also a public document, once proven) has the value of the estate on it.


----------



## peking97 (11 Jul 2014)

Oh right, OK. Thanks for the info.


----------

